# Paramedic drove on laughing gas



## Martyn (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3974895/Paramedic-drove-on-laughing-gas.html


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 2, 2011)

*Tell him...*

The Nitrous goes into the engine, not the driver.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, My Bob!!  That's all I can say.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 4, 2011)

And yet another example of why we so few places (in the US) carry or ever carried nitrous...:censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2011)

*Nitrous was seriously discussed around 1980.*

Insurance re flammability was a big sticking point.


----------



## MikeCivitello (Jul 25, 2012)

Mycrofft - Do you have additional information on this?  N20 is not flammable.  It would be considered an accellerant just as 02 is - which would also be on board.

Mike



mycrofft said:


> Insurance re flammability was a big sticking point.


----------

